# The Motorcycle Mechanic



## DanOstergren (Apr 13, 2017)

This was a model shoot, but the model builds and restores motorcycles in this garage. The bike pictured is one he restored.


----------



## limr (Apr 13, 2017)

Love the shot. The bike is really nice, too


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2017)

Man, awesome image. Love the contrast and light. Serious quality.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 13, 2017)

Love the mood of the photo, his relaxed look.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotts2014se (Apr 14, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## GWWhite (Apr 15, 2017)

I LOVE the shadow sculpting! Well done! Adds a nice mystery to the image!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 15, 2017)

Kinda wish the tire wasn't cropped, and I kind of wish you had just the teeniest bit of hairlight. But even so, it's a nice image.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

limr said:


> Love the shot. The bike is really nice, too


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, awesome image. Love the contrast and light. Serious quality.


Thank you!


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

annamaria said:


> Love the mood of the photo, his relaxed look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I like the mood as well.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

scotts2014se said:


> Great shot!


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> I LOVE the shadow sculpting! Well done! Adds a nice mystery to the image!


Thank you. It's a bit different from my usual style to keep the light out of the eyes, but it really made the shot stand out from the other versions.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 16, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Kinda wish the tire wasn't cropped, and I kind of wish you had just the teeniest bit of hairlight. But even so, it's a nice image.


Thanks for the feedback. I wish the tire wasn't cropped as well. I know I could fix it with some cloning but I really don't want to do the extra work.


----------

